# Got up 500x4 on Squat today!



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 14, 2011)

new pr for the moment...ive never even gotten up 500 before..but today i got up 4. lol

I usually go high volume for every set... 315X20 405X10

but today i decided not to go till failure until my last set and see how heavy i could go. I only did 315X5, skipped 405, did 455X10 easy and by that time i was ready to go heavy I hadn't used that much of my strength..This worked great for me today!

YouTube - squat 500x4

View my channel too!


----------

